# looking back 1-1/2 years at my collection



## epackage (Dec 28, 2010)

I started posting here back in May of 2009 and I am amazed at the lengths I've come with my collection which includes the HOLY GRAIL of Paterson bottles, a large stout that's the only known example from Paterson, a hutch from a small NJ town that is the only known example to date, and a few other super hard to find bottles which now total about 250-300 from my area alone...This doesn't include my window bottles...

 I never expected it to grow this fast but thanx to all the fine people here who either sold me, traded me, sent me or turned me onto a show or E-Bay bottle or some other avenue which I added to my collection I am truely grateful....You have all been an inspiration in one way or another and I thank you for it and this site !!!!
        Jim....my humble beginnings back in May of 2009


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 28, 2010)

Any Glen Ridge bottles in there...?


----------



## epackage (Dec 28, 2010)

I think I may have a milk lying around Wheelie, I'll check for ya.....I have you in my "look for" book that I carry with me when bottle hunting.......Jim


----------



## epackage (Dec 28, 2010)

The progression after about 3-4 months thanx to many of you !!!!! Doing work on the house so most bottles are stored away but will be photo'd and posted once they are back up in place....Jim


----------



## tftfan (Dec 29, 2010)

Good stuff !


----------



## kwalker (Jan 1, 2011)

I always admire looking at your collection and your additions. I'm amazed at how many bottles could come from one town! Good to see someone who focuses on one center and truly excels at it too. Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing. Ken


----------

